# New: Ignore Forums and Threads



## Vlad

You now have the ability to ignore full forums and threads from showing up in the News Feed, Forum's Thread List and Forum List (on TPF's homepage). 

*How To Ignore Forums*

To ignore a forum, you enter the forum and click or tap the *Ignore* button on top of the thread list. You may then choose to ignore this forum on the News Feed, Thread list, or Forum list.




*How To Ignore a Thread*

To ignore a thread, enter the thread and tap the *Ignore* button above the first post.




*Manage your ignore list*

You ignored users, forums and threads can be managed in the Ignoring Control Panel in your account settings. There you can stop ignoring forums and threads or go more granular with your selection.




I hope this feature will be useful to you!


----------



## baghagg

Wow!  That's GREAT!  Thank you!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Thank you for this! I have wanted to ignore particular threads within a subforum for soooo long.


----------



## paula3boys

I LOVE this option!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

I tried to ignore the Hermes forum, but I got this weird error message: 

"Oops! We ran into some problems.
The requested page could not be found."

So far, it is the only forum that is giving me this problem. I got this message both on mobile and desktop formats on my phone.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> You now have the ability to ignore full forums and threads from showing up in the News Feed, Forum's Thread List and Forum List (on TPF's homepage).
> 
> *How To Ignore Forums*
> 
> To ignore a forum, you enter the forum and click or tap the *Ignore* button on top of the thread list. You may then choose to ignore this forum on the News Feed, Thread list, or Forum list.
> 
> View attachment 4783078
> 
> 
> *How To Ignore a Thread*
> 
> To ignore a thread, enter the thread and tap the *Ignore* button above the first post.
> 
> View attachment 4783079
> 
> 
> *Manage your ignore list*
> 
> You ignored users, forums and threads can be managed in the Ignoring Control Panel in your account settings. There you can stop ignoring forums and threads or go more granular with your selection.
> 
> View attachment 4783082
> 
> 
> I hope this feature will be useful to you!


Thank you!


----------



## Megs

anthrosphere said:


> I tried to ignore the Hermes forum, but I got this weird error message:
> 
> "Oops! We ran into some problems.
> The requested page could not be found."
> 
> So far, it is the only forum that is giving me this problem. I got this message both on mobile and desktop formats on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 4783142



@Vlad can you help here?

Also, maybe the H gods are just calling your name.... haha jk!


----------



## Vlad

anthrosphere said:


> I tried to ignore the Hermes forum, but I got this weird error message:
> 
> "Oops! We ran into some problems.
> The requested page could not be found."
> 
> So far, it is the only forum that is giving me this problem. I got this message both on mobile and desktop formats on my phone.



I have no idea why this may be happening, perhaps due to the accented è in the forum name. It's the only forum where this happens, as far as I can tell.


----------



## anthrosphere

Vlad said:


> I have no idea why this may be happening, perhaps due to the accented è in the forum name. It's the only forum where this happens, as far as I can tell.





Megs said:


> @Vlad can you help here?
> 
> Also, maybe the H gods are just calling your name.... haha jk!


No worries, thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## snibor

But I participate in a thread and although I now put it on ignore list, I’m still getting alerts.  I guess I’ll just have to ignore the alerts.  Lol.


----------



## Vlad

snibor said:


> But I participate in a thread and although I now put it on ignore list, I’m still getting alerts.  I guess I’ll just have to ignore the alerts.  Lol.



You will likely need to remove the thread from your Watched Threads list.


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad, is there any way we can have a search function for private messages? Same type of options as the regular search function, where we can search by member name or by subject matter? I have one PM thread that's over 700 pages long   and it would be great to be able to search for a specific topic we had talked about.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad, is there any way we can have a search function for private messages? Same type of options as the regular search function, where we can search by member name or by subject matter? I have one PM thread that's over 700 pages long   and it would be great to be able to search for a specific topic we had talked about.


Oops, wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Love this, thank you


----------



## Annawakes

The ignore forum feature isn’t working for me.  I get this message:

...I also get it on my laptop.  I’m using my iPhone, not the app.


----------



## Vlad

Annawakes said:


> The ignore forum feature isn’t working for me.  I get this message:
> 
> ...I also get it on my laptop.  I’m using my iPhone, not the app.
> 
> View attachment 4865088



Are you trying to ignore the Hermes forum? If so, that sub bugs out... working on getting this resolved.


----------



## Annawakes

Vlad said:


> Are you trying to ignore the Hermes forum? If so, that sub bugs out... working on getting this resolved.


Oh yeah, the Hermes forum.  Trying to curb the coveting....thanks!


----------



## baghagg

There is no "Ignore" option anymore on any thread I open - is it no longer available?  Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

baghagg said:


> There is no "Ignore" option anymore on any thread I open - is it no longer available?  Thank you.


Touch the poster’s name and it’ll open up to an ignore option if it’s an individual you wish to ignore. Not sure what to do for a thread or forum though.


----------



## baghagg

muchstuff said:


> Touch the poster’s name and it’ll open up to an ignore option if it’s an individual you wish to ignore. Not sure what to do for a thread or forum though.


Thank you, but I'm not trying to ignore a poster lol.  I have in recent past been able to Ignore a thread.  Some of them come up over and over again in New Posts but are irrelevant to me personally.  For some reason, I'm unable you find the Ignore option now.


----------



## muchstuff

baghagg said:


> Thank you, but I'm not trying to ignore a poster lol.  I have in recent past been able to Ignore a thread.  Some of them come up over and over again in New Posts but are irrelevant to me personally.  For some reason, I'm unable you find the Ignore option now.


I knew I had seen something about this. Vlad posted on Dec 3rd that ignore was broken and they’d be fixing it in the coming days.


----------



## muchstuff

@baghagg see Post #350.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/welcome-to-the-new-purseforum.1029570/page-24


----------



## baghagg

muchstuff said:


> I knew I had seen something about this. Vlad posted on Dec 3rd that ignore was broken and they’d be fixing it in the coming days.





muchstuff said:


> @baghagg see Post #350.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/welcome-to-the-new-purseforum.1029570/page-24


Thanks so much @muchstuff !  I didn't realize that post pertained to all the Ignore functions!  I appreciate you taking the time to post these replies.  I do hope they bring it back, it's a great function!  Cheers!


----------



## muchstuff

baghagg said:


> Thanks so much @muchstuff !  I didn't realize that post pertained to all the Ignore functions!  I appreciate you taking the time to post these replies.  I do hope they bring it back, it's a great function!  Cheers!


My pleasure, sounds like it’ll come back!


----------



## baghagg

Well.. it's official.  I saw some new posts pop up on my feed today from previously ignored threads....

On a side note:. Emojis are also not working.


----------



## Swanky

I don't have anyone on ignore, but my emojis work


----------



## chicinthecity777

@Vlad I am trying to add this thread to my Ignore list but the option is not there? 






						Why so many Birkins available on the resale market?
					

Hi All,  Is it just me or do the resale sites (i.e., Rebagg, Real Real etc) seem to have an inordinate number of pristine Birkins for sale? Not complaining...just curious as I started collecting H before these sites were available and remember how hard it was to come across one back then without...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## baghagg

chicinthecity777 said:


> @Vlad I am trying to add this thread to my Ignore list but the option is not there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so many Birkins available on the resale market?
> 
> 
> Hi All,  Is it just me or do the resale sites (i.e., Rebagg, Real Real etc) seem to have an inordinate number of pristine Birkins for sale? Not complaining...just curious as I started collecting H before these sites were available and remember how hard it was to come across one back then without...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


The "Ignore" option is apparently no longer operational.  It can't come back soon enough!


----------



## chicinthecity777

baghagg said:


> The "Ignore" option is apparently no longer operational.  It can't come back soon enough!


Oh that's a shame! I will have to ignore members instead then.


----------



## Pessie

Are you working on restoring this functionality @Vlad @Megs ??  I have to say I’m missing it.


----------



## V0N1B2

My ignored threads and forums are back!
Thanks @Vlad ! WOOT!!!


----------



## baghagg

Thank God, I mean @Vlad !!!


Ps. Thank you!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Is there a benefit to ignoring threads or forums? I typically just follow all of the threads I have any interest in and just go to my followed threads page for browsing. Occasionally I will go to “new posts” to see if I should add any threads to my follow list. Am I doing it backwards? 
Do other people follow forums and just ignore the threads they do not want to see? Or read through all new posts and ignore forums they are not interested in?


----------



## muchstuff

nicole0612 said:


> Is there a benefit to ignoring threads or forums? I typically just follow all of the threads I have any interest in and just go to my followed threads page for browsing. Occasionally I will go to “new posts” to see if I should add any threads to my follow list. Am I doing it backwards?
> Do other people follow forums and just ignore the threads they do not want to see? Or read through all new posts and ignore forums they are not interested in?


I'm a bit (well, more than a bit) OCD and if there's a thread in the forums I follow that has a new post I have to read it. if I put it on ignore I can do just that and it saves my brain from opening stuff I really don't want to see.


----------



## nicole0612

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit (well, more than a bit) OCD and if there's a thread in the forums I follow that has a new post I have to read it. if I put it on ignore I can do just that and it saves my brain from opening stuff I really don't want to see.


Ah, that makes sense 
It worked out for me well because it means you saw and answered my question!


----------



## muchstuff

The ignore function seems to have disappeared again?


----------



## Swanky

I can see it....  clear cache?


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> I can see it....  clear cache?


I forget how, have to see if DH knows, thanks!


----------



## Pessie

Swanky said:


> I can see it....  clear cache?


It’s not there for me either.


----------



## V0N1B2

All my ignored threads and forums are visible again.
Why, @Vlad whhhyyyyyyyy????????


----------



## baghagg

I need the Ignore back!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

baghagg said:


> I need the Ignore back!!!!


Yes!


----------



## paula3boys

baghagg said:


> I need the Ignore back!!!!


Ditto. Please @Vlad


----------



## indiaink

Probably something to do with the catastrophic hardware failure - when the redundant systems came back online not all changes to the forum came back ... @Vlad, please fix. Thank you Oh Master of tPF.  Oh wait, that's @Megs, forgive me....


----------



## indiaink

I see this feature is broken again. I'm out.


----------



## Vlad

indiaink said:


> I see this feature is broken again. I'm out.



The add-on programmers are addressing the issues we're having with the function today.


----------



## Vlad

I finally got a fix for the issues and the feature is back!


----------



## baghagg

That's so awesome!  Thank you @Vlad


----------



## Vlad

FYI: I had to roll back to an older version of the addon that supports the ignore function, so you will need to redo your ignore lists for forums and threads. Apologies for the trouble, but this was the only way to get it to work well again.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> FYI: I had to roll back to an older version of the addon that supports the ignore function, so you will need to redo your ignore lists for forums and threads. Apologies for the trouble, but this was the only way to get it to work well again.


Thanks Vlad!


----------



## baghagg

Vlad said:


> FYI: I had to roll back to an older version of the addon that supports the ignore function, so you will need to redo your ignore lists for forums and threads. Apologies for the trouble, but this was the only way to get it to work well again.


We very much appreciate your efforts!!!


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad a question please. If I ignore a specific thread in a subform the subforum title still shows in bold if there's a new post in that thread. Sometimes it's the only thread with a new post but there's no way to tell that other than opening up the subform and looking. It happens enough that it can be pretty annoying. I guess there's no cure for that is there?


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad a question please. If I ignore a specific thread in a subform the subforum title still shows in bold if there's a new post in that thread. Sometimes it's the only thread with a new post but there's no way to tell that other than opening up the subform and looking. It happens enough that it can be pretty annoying. I guess there's no cure for that is there?



I think that what you're asking for is well beyond the scope of what the current ignore solution can do. I can see if the coders add it in time in a future release, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> I think that what you're asking for is well beyond the scope of what the current ignore solution can do. I can see if the coders add it in time in a future release, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


Thanks Vlad, I figured I was asking too much but had to try.


----------



## afroken

For me I've ignored a thread but it's still showing up on the home page/forum list whenever there's a new post in the thread. @Vlad can this be hidden? Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

Is Ignore no longer functioning again?  Or is it just me???


----------



## Vlad

baghagg said:


> Is Ignore no longer functioning again?  Or is it just me???



Ignore should be working fine, though the current plugin version is a little buggy and will be fixed properly in the next version of the forum software rollout!


----------



## baghagg

Vlad said:


> Ignore should be working fine, though the current plugin version is a little buggy and will be fixed properly in the next version of the forum software rollout!



My _Ignore_ function hasn't been working all week.  Here's one example: There is something about Cassie is on my *New* *Posts* feed but I have that thread set to _Ignore_.

I find the _Ignore_ function to be so helpful when it's working. SOS!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Ignore isn't working for me (for awhile). I used to be able to have all the forums I don't want to see on ignore (from the all forums main page) but now I have to see them all or hide them with the little arrow at the top of each grouping (so for example I have to hide all luxury brands, all or nothing instead of just hiding the brands I am not interested in). Is this ignore thing no longer an option @Vlad or just down again for now?


----------



## baghagg

paula3boys said:


> Ignore isn't working for me (for awhile). I used to be able to have all the forums I don't want to see on ignore (from the all forums main page) but now I have to see them all or hide them with the little arrow at the top of each grouping (so for example I have to hide all luxury brands, all or nothing instead of just hiding the brands I am not interested in). Is this ignore thing no longer an option @Vlad or just down again for now?


+1, for quite a while now (I mentioned it in a post above back in May).


----------



## indiaink

baghagg said:


> My _Ignore_ function hasn't been working all week.  Here's one example: There is something about Cassie is on my *New* *Posts* feed but I have that thread set to _Ignore_.
> 
> I find the _Ignore_ function to be so helpful when it's working. SOS!!!
> 
> View attachment 5093223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093224


@Vlad I, too, am noticing this. It’s not every thread I’ve ignored, just this one at the moment:


----------



## nicole0612

This thread is so fascinating to me. I would definitely read a thread entitled: Which forum or thread do you ignore and why?


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> @Vlad I, too, am noticing this. It’s not every thread I’ve ignored, just this one at the moment:


And can confirm now that it's only on the Apple iOS. Ignore works fine on my Windows 10 machine.


----------



## indiaink

nicole0612 said:


> This thread is so fascinating to me. I would definitely read a thread entitled: Which forum or thread do you ignore and why?


@nicole0612  You should make one!


----------



## baghagg

My ignore is not working (fully) on Android


----------



## nicole0612

indiaink said:


> @nicole0612  You should make one!


That would be so fun


----------



## nyeredzi

I'm trying to ignore the Meghan Markle thread but it still appears in my feed. I like to see new posts and that thread is always near the top of new posts. I want to not see it. If I click it, I can see that I have it on ignore



But if I go to Feeds --> Threads, it was just there, 4th at the top





What am I doing wrong? Also, when I go to the "Ignoring" section of my preferences, there's nothing listed under ignored threads




Please help


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad


----------



## Vlad

nyeredzi said:


> I'm trying to ignore the Meghan Markle thread but it still appears in my feed. I like to see new posts and that thread is always near the top of new posts. I want to not see it. If I click it, I can see that I have it on ignore
> View attachment 5619895
> 
> 
> But if I go to Feeds --> Threads, it was just there, 4th at the top
> 
> View attachment 5619900
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Also, when I go to the "Ignoring" section of my preferences, there's nothing listed under ignored threads
> 
> View attachment 5619905
> 
> 
> Please help



Definitely a bug, going to have the developers look into it!


----------



## Vlad

nyeredzi said:


> I'm trying to ignore the Meghan Markle thread but it still appears in my feed. I like to see new posts and that thread is always near the top of new posts. I want to not see it. If I click it, I can see that I have it on ignore
> View attachment 5619895
> 
> 
> But if I go to Feeds --> Threads, it was just there, 4th at the top
> 
> View attachment 5619900
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Also, when I go to the "Ignoring" section of my preferences, there's nothing listed under ignored threads
> 
> View attachment 5619905
> 
> 
> Please help


I believe this issue should be resolved now!


----------



## surgery_enjoyer

i ignored all the forums about purses


----------



## Jktgal

I don't want to create a new thread about this suggestion - maybe have a new thread called Harry and Meghan ANNIHILATION thread? That way the appreciation and annihilation camps are clearly separated.


----------



## Swanky

Respectfully, we don’t need another thread, we need members to post with respect towards others.


----------

